# Moss Park BMQ, Starting Nov. 21, 2008, until completion



## Professor (2 Nov 2008)

Hello all,

I have started this thread as a means of communication for all those who will be taking part in BMQ at Moss Park Armory ( Queen St., downtown Toronto), starting on Friday November 21, 2008.

My intent is to use this forum so that we can share information, as it sometimes is not evenly dissipated amongst everyone, arrange for rides if needed, as well as some simple, but hopefully brief, venting about our good and bad experiences that we have signed ourselves up for.  So far as I am aware, this BMQ will be a mix of several different units and recruits from across the city.  Luckily for myself, I have joined the 25 Field Ambulance Unit, 32 Brigade Brigade Group, which happens to be based out of Moss Park Armory, so I have somewhat of a slight advantage.  I have been attending parade night, and so I have a slight familiarity with the building and some basic information about the course itself.

I will pass on information that I know as the most current, and if I hear something else, will update.  As well, if you have any questions, don't hesitate to post, because chances are you are not alone in thinking them.  For starters, I heard there are approximately 100-125 recruits.  Friday evening, we will be going to the Area Supply Unit, where we will kitted, and from what our superiors told us, there will be about 3 duffle bags worth of stuff, so when we are done on Sunday, at around 4 pm, it was advised to have a ride, because public transportation would not be easy with all of our gear.  Friday we are to be there for 4 pm, and we stay there obviously day and night until Sunday.  There is free parking at the armory, with access from Queen St., east of Jarvis.  The building is right on the corner of Jarvis and Queen St., you can't miss it, and once you are on Queen St, it is about 200 feet and it's your first left.  The absolute easiest way to get there from North or East is to go down the DVP all the way, and continue onto the Gardiner, and get off on the Jarvis exit , head north 4 stop lights, and that is Jarvis and Queen St, where you would make your right turn onto Queen St.  From the West, get onto the Gardiner, and same thing get off on the Jarvis exit, head north, 4 lights, Queen and Jarvis, turn right and voila.  If you are familiar with the area, coming from the north or east, you can get off the DVP at Bayview-Bloor exit, get on Bloor, and head south on Jarvis, therefore, the armory is on your left hand side.

Well that is it for now.  Hopefully we get some respondents.  As well, if you know people in your unit that are not members of Army.ca forums, encourage them to get on here, and participate in our thread.

See you all on November 21.  I'm sure it will be an experience.  Hoorah.

Pawel,
Health Care Administrator, In-Training
25 Field Ambulance

PS.  If you haven't been doing any sort of physical activity lately, slight recommendation to start right now.  I'm sure it will make things slightly easier for you.


----------



## Drag (3 Nov 2008)

One word of caution.  Careful about the "venting"  since, more likely than not, some of your staff will be on here.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Nov 2008)

And a word of advice as per the original 

Do some PT!!


----------



## soccer08 (5 Nov 2008)

I'm with the 48th Highlanders so, like you, I am very familiar with the building as well.  The good thing about the 48th is that they encourage us new guys to participate in the training nights, even though we don't even have BMQ.  Also, we have about 16 new guys who will all be on this BMQ.  About half of us have already received our kit and gotten instruction on how to wear it properly, so we are a step ahead. 



			
				Professor said:
			
		

> I For starters, I heard there are approximately 100-125 recruits.



From what we have been told, there is only supposed to be 30-50 recruits.  



			
				Professor said:
			
		

> PS.  If you haven't been doing any sort of physical activity lately, slight recommendation to start right now.  I'm sure it will make things slightly easier for you.



Luckily, I am in decent shape.  As far as running goes, I love to run and even did my first half marathon 2 weeks ago.  So I should be set for running.  My weak area is upper body strength.  Although I can do more than the required push ups and sit ups for the entry fitness test, it's still an area where I have a lot of room for improvement.  That's why I make sure I go to the gym at least 2-3 times a week.



			
				Professor said:
			
		

> See you all on November 21.  I'm sure it will be an experience.  Hoorah.



I can't wait! ;D  Although I'm sure, as you say, it will be something to remember.


----------



## soccer08 (5 Nov 2008)

Has anyone received joining instructions yet?


----------



## Stupor (9 Nov 2008)

Don't worry about joining instructions; I've yet to find a joining instruction that contains any useful information beside the course dates. Show up on time, and your staff will let you know what's going on.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Nov 2008)

Stupor said:
			
		

> Don't worry about joining instructions; I've yet to find a joining instruction that contains any useful information beside the course dates. Show up on time, and your staff will let you know what's going on.



 :

What about the kit list included on the joining instructions.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> :
> 
> What about the kit list included on the joining instructions.



Agreed. It sounds as if some people are too lazy to read. Joining instructions give you the necessary details to avoid embarassing situations.


----------



## Stupor (9 Nov 2008)

Haha. No sir, I'm not too lazy to read. I read all of my joining instructions carefully, but they just haven't been very useful (wrong reporting details, unnecessary things on kit list, etc).

That being said, I haven't been on that many courses, so I'll defer to the good MCpl and MWO here who sound like they've found their joining instructions much more useful than I've found mine. It's always good to have a reference, and an overly comprehensive kit list is better than no kit list at all.


----------



## AWOL (13 Nov 2008)

Stupor said:
			
		

> Haha. No sir, I'm not too lazy to read. I read all of my joining instructions carefully, but they just haven't been very useful (wrong reporting details, unnecessary things on kit list, etc).



Has anybody found the Rations and Quarters section a bit squirrley? "All personel are required to bring *cots*,...." 
Or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## Drag (13 Nov 2008)

A friend used to instruct at Moss Park.  You get issued cots and you sleep on them.


----------



## soccer08 (13 Nov 2008)

AWOL,

  Have you found any 550(paracord) yet?  I saw some at Walmart today, but I am not sure if it is the right stuff.


----------



## Stupor (13 Nov 2008)

You won't need 550 cord. Really.


----------



## soccer08 (13 Nov 2008)

Stupor said:
			
		

> You won't need 550 cord. Really.



That may be the case, but since it's on the kit list in the joining instructions, I'm going to bring it any way.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Drag (13 Nov 2008)

If it is in the kit list you will be issued it.


----------



## AWOL (14 Nov 2008)

Soccer08, The only thing you need to bring (kit wize) is the shaving kit and boot polish kit. Plus the autobiography.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Nov 2008)

AWOL said:
			
		

> Has anybody found the Rations and Quarters section a bit squirrley? "All personel are required to bring *cots*,...."
> Or am I reading this wrong?



AWOL, I don't think you'll have cable, or a private toilet/shower.  ;D You'll be woken by a symphony of farts, stale socks, and an abundance of bad breath, and a simple pi$$ will be a 75 metre return trip, maybe with some stairs involved.

Enjoy.

Squirley, WFT does that mean??


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Nov 2008)

AWOL said:
			
		

> Has anybody found the Rations and Quarters section a bit squirrley? "All personel are required to bring *cots*,...."
> Or am I reading this wrong?



What did you expect beds  ??? not in an armoury  :


----------



## AWOL (15 Nov 2008)

I was expecting cots infact, because a friend did cadets at moss park and told me about it. The joining instructions made it sound like you had to bring your own cot, frame and all.


----------



## Brando613 (15 Nov 2008)

Hey Guys, I'll be on this BMQ as well, I am from the QOR...I was just wondering if anyone has any idea what the instructors are expecting us to have in the way of Boot polish kit and shaving kit...Also, does anyone know where I can find the items belonging in a boot polish kit and how much I should look to spend? Thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Nov 2008)

Essentially you need an applicator brush, a buffing brush and, of course a tin of polish.

A good starter kit would be this one from Kiwi.







This convenient travel kit offers you all that you need to keep your shoes shiny. The kit includes: black polish, brown polish, two daubers, one shine brush and one shine cloth

Ignore the brown polish.


EDITED TO ADD

Unless you get the new boots then there is a special paste that has to applied (IIRC) and you _should_ get that from your course staff.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Nov 2008)

Brando613 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, I'll be on this BMQ as well, I am from the QOR...I was just wondering if anyone has any idea what the instructors are expecting us to have in the way of Boot polish kit and shaving kit...Also, does anyone know where I can find the items belonging in a boot polish kit and how much I should look to spend? Thanks guys, appreciate it!



Shaving Kit?

Let's see.  You are going to be away from home for a few days.  What do you need to wash, shower, shave, and brush your teeth?...........OH!   I know.....

1.     Bar of Soap;
2.     Wash Cloth;
3.     Shampoo;
4.     Shower Gel (if no bar of soap to drop in shower.);
5.     Shaving Cream;
6.     Razor;
7.     Deodorant/Antiperspirant;
8.     Tooth Brush;
9.     Tooth Paste;
10.    Dental Floss; and
11.    Whore Juice.

Now don't forget a hand towel, a bath towel and your G-String.

 >


----------



## soccer08 (15 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the info on the paracord.  For those going, don't forget to bring the lint brush that it says to bring.

6 days!!!!! :warstory:


----------



## Brando613 (15 Nov 2008)

HA HA, as sarcastic as your shaving kit comment was, thanks for that, it's useful info.
And thanks for the boot polish kit recommendation, that's probably the kit I'll end up getting!! Have a good night guys!


----------



## soccer08 (20 Nov 2008)

Tomorrow, it begins!


----------



## jricRN (1 Feb 2009)

How did it go?


----------

